
Git Fire - DaGardner
https://github.com/qw3rtman/git-fire
======
mindcrime
Cute, but in all seriousness... if there's a fire, your first priority needs
to be getting out of the building, not pushing code. Code is never as
important as your life. And in real life, fires spread much faster than you
can probably imagine, and even if flames aren't near you, carbon monoxide and
other poisonous / asphyxiating gases, or super-heated air, can spread from the
seat of the fire and kill you.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoy81oARDfs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoy81oARDfs)

~~~
rm445
Clearly this should be automated, tied into the fire alarm system. Once
employees are educated that their code is safe in an emergency and not to
waste time trying to preserve it, fire safety is improved.

------
dontscale
git stash?

~~~
Rotten194
On the local machine that is about to be on fire?

~~~
dontscale
lol, oh yeah ;)

